# How Many gallons can you put on the 2nd Floor?



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

i have a 55g/18tg/10g in my room on the 2nd floor. above the garage.

whats the largest tank anyone has on the 2nd floor?
and how much can the 2nd floor possibly hold in lbs.

at first i was freakin out every time i slept after setting up the 55g, but im still not at ease with all this weight in one area.

this house better not fall apart. or else someone will be swimmin with the fishes, my fishes!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I have my 90 gallon upstairs in my bedroom and it wieghts I think somewhere around 1000 pounds and I think that it will be fine. They dont make houses to only support like the average human male or female.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

HaHaHa, I have a double stand with a 180 on top and a 65 on bottom. So that is about 245 gallons in a 6 by 2 foot area. All that and im on the 3rd floor. I think that most floors can handle the weight. Although, I did get renters insurance before getting the tank just in case. I dont really think that I need it though. Just for the heck of it.

~dj


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I think a gallon of water weighs about 8 pounds. If it is 8 pounds per gallon, thats about 600 pounds of water.

Floor joists are usually 16" apart, with a sheet of plywood on top of that. Say your tanks cover a 6 foot by 2 foot area, like InSinUAsian's does. That's 12 square feet. 600 pounds on 12 square feet is 50 pounds per square foot.

When you stand on the floor, all of your weight is distrubuted on about 1 square foot. My guess is you way more than 50 pounds.

Make any sense? Cause now that I look at it, doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

That makes a lot of sense. What you're saying, I'll clarify it a bit more, is. That a human being has a better chance of falling through the floor than a fish tank. Sounds a little outrageous I know. But in theory it is not out of the ballpark.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> Mr.P Posted on Jul 31 2003, 10:10 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> That makes a lot of sense. What you're saying, I'll clarify it a bit more, is. That a human being has a better chance of falling through the floor thank a fish tank. Sounds a little outrageous I know. But in theory it is not out of the ballpark.


Right, that's what I was trying to say. thank You


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

125, 75, 28, 55, 29, and a 10 gallon all on a second floor apartment. We're all still here.









I was a little nervous myself.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a link that might help out.
 Residential Wood Framed Floors and Aquarium Weights


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> > Mr.P Posted on Jul 31 2003, 10:10 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > That makes a lot of sense. What you're saying, I'll clarify it a bit more, is. That a human being has a better chance of falling through the floor thank a fish tank. Sounds a little outrageous I know. But in theory it is not out of the ballpark.
> 
> ...


 No problem.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> I think a gallon of water weighs about 8 pounds. If it is 8 pounds per gallon, thats about 600 pounds of water.
> 
> Floor joists are usually 16" apart, with a sheet of plywood on top of that. Say your tanks cover a 6 foot by 2 foot area, like InSinUAsian's does. That's 12 square feet. 600 pounds on 12 square feet is 50 pounds per square foot.
> 
> ...


 u are right thomisdead, 1 gallon weighs 8 lbs


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

JesseD said:


> thomisdead said:
> 
> 
> > I think a gallon of water weighs about 8 pounds. If it is 8 pounds per gallon, thats about 600 pounds of water.
> ...


 yeah but after gravel,fish,plants,decor i always go 10lbs a gallon and ive had 180 on 2nd floor no prob i would be scared to go 240 but i think it could hold it


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

An important factor is wher you put it in the room. Figure out what wall is weight bearing UNDER the room you want it in. All outer walls are generally weight bearing, and anything right over the lolly columns is weight bearing. Basically anything that can transmit the load all the way down to the foundation in a straight line. Once you know the wall(s) that is(are) weight bearing, place your tank against one of those walls; having the tank near the wall means the joists underneath are right near where they attach. Joists are weaker in the center. Also, being over a weight bearing wall means you have a lot of strength just underneath. Try to have a stand that distributes the load. Those old metal stands are terrible for this kind of application because all of the weight is pushed down onto a very small area....it could theoretically damage and even break through normal florring, especially if it gets damaged a little from all of the water that inevitably will spill there. If you follow these basic rules, you can easily have a 200 gallon tank (or maybe even bigger) up there.

RL


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> JesseD said:
> 
> 
> > thomisdead said:
> ...


 i was just refering to 1 gallon of water = 8 lbs, but u are right....after u add everything else it weighs a lot more than just the 8lbs per gallon


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

QUOTE 
Mr.P Posted on Jul 31 2003, 10:10 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That makes a lot of sense. What you're saying, I'll clarify it a bit more, is. That a human being has a better chance of falling through the floor thank a fish tank. Sounds a little outrageous I know. But in theory it is not out of the ballpark.

>like that lying down on a bed of nails.









thanks everyone for the input.

that site actually eases me alot after reading it. now just to get the building plans and see if my corner is a load bearing wall. (over the garage/2ndfloor corner of the house. it could be load bearing on one side since the actual GARAGE DOOR is under my window, otherside.







)

(clipped from http://home.columbus.rr.com/baumancichlids/Struct.htm)
You do need to use some common sense in this whole thing. Most 55 gallon tanks on wooden stands with runners can be placed anywhere reasonable without too much worry. Tanks larger than 55 gallons might be okay if they are placed in a very good structural location and your floor framing is in excellent condition. I have a 40 gallon tank under a 55 gallon tank on a metal stand and because I know a little more about my floor structure than most of you, I know that I'm okay. If your tank is over 125 gallons, then it is highly likely that you should consider adding supports under your wood framed floor.

*not so worried as much. but maybe after some years if they stay where they are. i doubt that my tanks will stay there for years.

*for those with alot more tanks/gallons then i do, hehehe wow. thought i was worried.

*gotta email this guy just to thank him.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ralphinnj said:


> An important factor is wher you put it in the room. Figure out what wall is weight bearing UNDER the room you want it in. All outer walls are generally weight bearing, and anything right over the lolly columns is weight bearing. Basically anything that can transmit the load all the way down to the foundation in a straight line. Once you know the wall(s) that is(are) weight bearing, place your tank against one of those walls; having the tank near the wall means the joists underneath are right near where they attach. Joists are weaker in the center. Also, being over a weight bearing wall means you have a lot of strength just underneath. Try to have a stand that distributes the load. Those old metal stands are terrible for this kind of application because all of the weight is pushed down onto a very small area....it could theoretically damage and even break through normal florring, especially if it gets damaged a little from all of the water that inevitably will spill there. If you follow these basic rules, you can easily have a 200 gallon tank (or maybe even bigger) up there.
> 
> RL


 u think the metal stands are that bad? i like them cause theyre cheaper strong as hell and alot of them u can put another tank under them but if its true they put it on 1 point cant a piece of plywood be out under and that would be cool?


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> u think the metal stands are that bad?


 Metal stands are great for strength, but they are not so good for distributing weight, and when you are concerned about weight, you want it spread as far as possible. Your suggestion of plywood under each foot is a step in the right direction. Make sure it is 3/4." You guys might also consider that waterbeds are regularly placed upstairs and they have a lot more that 55 gallons. A king sized waterbed would have something like 300 to 400 gallons, weighing up to 3500 pounds. So, I think most floors can take the weight of a 55 no problem.

RL


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

i would not like to say if your floor would colapse but if you put to many tanks in there and your house subsides give me a shout and i will underpin it for you you can pay me in piranhas if you want


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

luxsey said:


> i would not like to say if your floor would colapse but if you put to many tanks in there and your house subsides give me a shout and i will underpin it for you you can pay me in piranhas if you want


 lol sure but should we round up or do you just want half a p?


----------

